# الغازات الطبية



## hamaj_1967 (2 مارس 2007)

مرحبا 
اريد من قسمكم الكريم ان امكن تزويدي بمعلومات عن شبكات الغازات الطبية التي في المستشفيات


----------



## Biomedical (2 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

هناك الكثير من المعلومات المتعلقة بشبكة الغازات الطبية داخل المستشفيات ، ما رأيك بتبسيط الأمر علي وذلك بطرح أسئلة محددة وسأقوم بالإجابة عليها إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## hamaj_1967 (2 مارس 2007)

*اي شيء*

اريد معرفة اي معلومة تضعها هنا و انا شاكر لك, و ان امكن اريد معرفة كيفية حساب ال flow rate و اقطار الانابيب


----------



## م.عبدالله صليعي (4 مارس 2007)

أنصحك بكتاب Htm2022pmg راسلني و سأعطيك إياه


----------



## hamaj_1967 (4 مارس 2007)

*hamaj_1967*

my Email is
hamaj_1967
on yahoo


----------



## Biomedical (4 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

قام أحد الأعضاء (kh_eldaba) مشكورا بوضع المشاركة التالية :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36987

أتمنى أن تجد فيها ضالتك و أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد عليك .

أحب أن أشير أيضا بأن هناك عدة معايير في الغازات الطبية على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر (ألمانيا ، فرنسا ، بريطانيا) ، وبالتالي لابد من تحديد النظام الذي تود اتباعه .

و أخيرا أتمنى من جميع الأعضاء المشاركة معنا بما لديهم حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع بدلا من حصرها ضمن نطاق ضيق بالمراسلة الخاصة .


تحياتي لكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

thank you friend


----------



## صالح الفلقى (11 فبراير 2010)

biomedical قال:


> أخي الكريم ،
> 
> هناك الكثير من المعلومات المتعلقة بشبكة الغازات الطبية داخل المستشفيات ، ما رأيك بتبسيط الأمر علي وذلك بطرح أسئلة محددة وسأقوم بالإجابة عليها إن شاء الله .
> 
> تحياتي لك .


الرجاء اعطاء نبذة عن الغازات المستعملة طبيا وانواع الانابيب المستخدمة وطرق حسابات الاقطار والكميات الطلوبة من الغاز لكل آلة


----------



## صالح الفلقى (11 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اعطاء نبذة عن الغازات المستعملة طبيا وانواع الانابيب المستخدمة وطرق حسابات الاقطار والكميات الطلوبة من الغاز لكل آلة


----------



## غطفان حنو (29 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## صالح الفلقى (31 مارس 2010)

م.عبدالله صليعي قال:


> أنصحك بكتاب htm2022pmg راسلني و سأعطيك إياه



الرجاءإرسال ما لديكم من معلومات عن الموضوع لأنه جديد بالنسبة لي شاكرين حسن تعاونكم


----------



## م/محمد طرابية (8 مايو 2011)

اريد تحديد حجم خزان اكسجين سائل لمستشفى سعة 150 سرير و5 غرف عمليات وكم يكون ضغط الغاز المسال بة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود السيد فرها (20 أكتوبر 2014)

نأمل إرسال الكتاب الخاص بموضوع (وحدة الغازات الطبية بالمستشفيات ) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------

